# Cleaning an ACL: Before and after



## ACLbottles (Jun 25, 2016)

I just posted this new ACL bottle of mine in the Sodas forum, and I mentioned that I would post pictures before and after cleaning here . Here's how it looked before:



And here it is after cleaning:


In case anyone's curious, I used Bar Keepers Friend (the powder, not the spray kind; the powder works much better) and a toothbrush to scrub. I'd already tried a couple of other things, like dish soap, but they had little to no effect. Cleaned up to be really near mint! Thanks for looking!


----------



## andy volkerts (Jun 25, 2016)

Great results!! you can hardly beat Bartenders friend for cleanup, I have even mixed it with copper shot and put it into very stained bottles, with water, shook them for as little as five minutes and they come out clean!!


----------



## RIBottleguy (Jun 26, 2016)

I knew ACLs could be cleaned, but I didn't know that particular type of staining could be removed.  Excuse me while I go out and buy some of that stuff.


----------



## FLORIDA BOY (Feb 6, 2017)

Very nice ACL.


----------

